# I Did It



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

I took my new mare out on the trail under saddle. I have been working with her out on the trail hand walking since she had her barn sour episode. So yesterday was a beautiful day and I took her out and she was lovely. I hope that the weather holds for awhile and I can take her out more. 

Of course in about two weeks she will be moving to my property and I will have to start all this over again. :?

Amy


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Good for you and glad it was enjoyable, and good luck when you move her.Im sure her confidence is better and she will trust you there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice! I'm glad that she was well-behaved, & that you guys had a good time!  I hope it continues to go well, & I looove trailing on nice days. Sadly, it's been so cold these past few weeks! I can't wait till spring.


----------



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get her home. It will be soon. Updates then.

Amy


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Great Amy, keep on putting lots of hours in the saddle and miles under her hooves. Hope the weather holds for you.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like an enjoyable ride to me. Good luck moving your mare.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Amy, that's fantastic!!! I can't wait for the updates!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Yay, good for you!  Hopefully it will be easier when you've moved her, if you need to do it again.


----------

